# Flyers for buying in mail



## CreoleMex (Feb 15, 2006)

I have been receiving alot of mail from companies asking to sell my timeshare for me.  Are these legit?  Unfortunately, we have to sell our timeshare because a change in our financial situation.  People tell me that selling timeshares are very hard.  

Does anybody have any experience with these companies?


----------

